# Miss Misery (monochrome version)



## invisible (Nov 4, 2012)

Original colour image is here.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yes.

Win.

:thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL, thank you. I prefer the colour version myself, but I like the B&W.


----------



## FanBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Both versions are creepy but I think the B&W puts more focus on the doll.


----------



## dalex100 (Nov 5, 2012)

The black and white version is stronger IMO. Really cool.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 5, 2012)

invisible said:


> LOL, thank you. I prefer the colour version myself, but I like the B&W.



Yeah I think the b/w version pushes the creepiness over the edge and also somewhat minimizes the impact of the brightness of the original- probably because it lends itself to contrast rather than distraction of color issues.


----------



## invisible (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 5, 2012)

Creepy doll is Creepy


----------



## TiltShift (Nov 6, 2012)

S**T that's horrifying! 
The doll, not the photo


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, she IS creepy! You almost expect the doll to turn around and look at you with her head tilted sideways and as she does her neck creaks... 

Nice work!


----------



## mishele (Nov 6, 2012)

Sybil looked lovely in color. I prefer that version of the shot.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 6, 2012)

I prefer the color too, only because this one makes me want to cry :'( LOL


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2012)

btw, can I ask?  Did you find the doll this way or did you find it around the house and setup the shot?  Just curious, but feel free to not answer if you'd prefer. I'll understand.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2012)

You know, I'd seriously buy this shot from you.  It's really exceptional.  I forgot last time you came out I wanted to buy a different shot from you and we had some issues on how to handle your signing it and such. dur.  That was a perfect chance.  Next time you're coming out, let's talk about that again.


----------



## mishele (Nov 6, 2012)

Chris, Sybil is a prop that Federico uses in some of his shots. I do believe he found her in a house, just not this one.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah ok.

BTW, nominated for November.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice! Both versions! I think the B&W is creepier...


----------



## invisible (Nov 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Chris, Sybil is a prop that Federico uses in some of his shots. I do believe he found her in a house, just not this one.


Michele is right, Sybil is a prop. I did not find her in a house, though  got her from an antiques store. I do have 3 or 4 dolls that I found in a house, but they're naked so I can't posts photos of them here 



manaheim said:


> BTW, nominated for November.


Hey, that's very cool, thank you!

Thanks all for your feedback. I agree that the B&W version is creepier, but I personally prefer the original colour version.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 6, 2012)

Right out of a horror film.


----------



## invisible (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------

